# Wouldn't credit it...SMART repair possible?



## squiggs1982 (Apr 11, 2009)

So here I am, all set up having ordered my AB lance and joined up the forum, and my brother is round today and points out a whacking great chip in the rear driver side panel. No way this is stone damage - someone has opened their door. The amount of force it would have taken there's also no way they didn't notice  

The chip itself is exactly 1.4cm long, perhaps half as wide. Goes round the curve of the panel slightly as it's at the door join. Real issue is it goes right down to the bare metal. You can also see the paint layers/primer as it's quite ragged.

Couple of questions for you folks if you don't mind:

1. I have SMART insurance and as far as I can tell, it would be covered (max size is 1.5cm, so just under it) but 3mm deep. No idea how deep it is, but as I say, down to the metal.

2. If SMART isn't an option, any ideas what the process would be to repair at a bodyshop and what sort of price am I looking at paying?

3. Finally (and somewhat related to 2) does anyone know of any good BMW approved bodyshops around the Edinburgh area that won't cost me an arm and a leg?

Happy New Year to all, but my particular New Year wishes go to the  that did this and decided to run...










(Sorry about the rubbish pic)

Cheers
Squiggs


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Personally id try to touch it in myself before getting any kind of work done on it.
at the end of the day, you cant make it any worse.

Has it dented the metal?


----------



## squiggs1982 (Apr 11, 2009)

It has made a tiny tiny dent in the metal, but you have to really look for it. It's the paint that's taken the brunt.

To be honest, I'm not sure I'd know where to begin? Reckon I could give a decent shot at making worse though! :-D

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

use your smart insurance..

its not too bad for smart repair.


----------



## squiggs1982 (Apr 11, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> use your smart insurance..
> 
> its not too bad for smart repair.


Will give them a call when they're open again on Tuesday. Just hoping that the damage is repairable under SMART given the depth?

Cheers


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

3mm is pretty deep..that would be the equivelent of 3000 microns of paint!

normal paint depth (factory) is around 90-130 microns..
resprayed paint depth around 200-500 normally if its one respray.


----------



## squiggs1982 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah - I was giving it some thought and realised that there would probably be a hole in the panel if that was the case! 

Fingers crossed - will let you know the outcome.

Cheers
Squiggs


----------



## squiggs1982 (Apr 11, 2009)

Had the guy out this morning. In fairness, subject to waiting to check the paint doesn't slide off or something, it looks like a first class job (to my untrained eye at any rate!).

You'd never know there had been such a massive chip there in the first place. Seems as good as new and only £25 :thumb:

Will keep an eye on it. Can't wash for a week and can't use anything "harsh" for a fortnight. Fair enough. Suspect it'd be fine after a few days, but won't bother taking the chance!


----------

